# It's that time again!



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Guess what time it is!

















Yup thats right lol Rini's going through her heavy moult again XD But I can't get it all off in one go so she has a dodgy saddle shape on her back now XD
These were taken before I started plucking for that day and now she has different fur lengths, a couple tiny bald spots where her fur hasn't grown yet and also a line going down a leg where I have also took the loose fur off XD clear to see she isn't looking her best right now XD hahaha


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Lol, Hope used to go like that 
I have moulting in the shed but none of them get patches.

*Heidi*


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> Lol, Hope used to go like that
> I have moulting in the shed but none of them get patches.
> 
> *Heidi*


Well with her being inside I like to get her out to get out all the loose fur to save my room becoming a hazard zone XD her bum's always the first to go, it just comes away in your fingers, I sit down and pluck it all out so she doesn't swallow it and it's normally her back and bum thats the first to go and a tuft from her chest XD but the rest isn't loose yet so this is all I could do XD 
It's normally more patchy than this but this time her whole back was ready to come out XD hahaha

Bless her, she was enjoying the attention in the sun. I was sat plucking away and she kept sitting back and giving herself a little bath XD


----------



## Adam942 (Sep 22, 2011)

My Joey is the same breed as Rini I think and he goes exactly the same way.

Joey hates to be picked up but totally loves to be stroked and brushed. Not that a brush does much good coz when he moults, he really moults and the only way to get it out is to pull it in chunks.

How many times a year does Rini moult? Joey has done it twice this year already!


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

Adam942 said:


> My Joey is the same breed as Rini I think and he goes exactly the same way.
> 
> Joey hates to be picked up but totally loves to be stroked and brushed. Not that a brush does much good coz when he moults, he really moults and the only way to get it out is to pull it in chunks.
> 
> How many times a year does Rini moult? Joey has done it twice this year already!


I dunno if they would be the same breed like, Rini is a silverfox x lionhead! Lol
Yeah brushes just don't do the job! Rini is actually really good when outside getting fussed over, she doesn't like being picked up or handled when she has an escape route tho XD but on a table she is fine! haha
I suppose she only has two heavy moults a year. One for winter and one for summer time. This one is quite extreme as she has quite a thick winter coat and the whole lot must go XD you can see how short her new coat is XD haha


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope shes doesnt get too cold this week, my guys have both stopped moulting I think the nights are pretty chillie


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Mine go all patchy like that too!! My shed is getting very fluffy at the moment but iv held off getting the furminator out just incase we get this cold weather that's been predicted.


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> I hope shes doesnt get too cold this week, my guys have both stopped moulting I think the nights are pretty chillie


She's indoors and has a snug home to sleep in so I don't think the cold weather will affect her 

Can't believe it's been snowing all day here, especially after the week of scorching sun we've just had!


----------



## labyrinth001 (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, my rabbit's an indoor rabbit and he's currently shedding like crazy, but he doesn't get patchy like that! He does sit there while I pet him/pull out lots of fur off his back-end. I think he rather enjoys it


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

labyrinth001 said:


> Wow, my rabbit's an indoor rabbit and he's currently shedding like crazy, but he doesn't get patchy like that! He does sit there while I pet him/pull out lots of fur off his back-end. I think he rather enjoys it


Yeah she was enjoying it, she kept on sitting up and giving herself a clean so she was pretty chilled. I can't help but give her a cuddle and a face rub too cause she's so cute!


----------

